# Mammoth Mtn. Bird's Eye Trail Map



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah if you go to almost any resort on Google Maps and zoom in it will have this layout. 

Pretty cool feature. 

Here is Snowbird/Alta, UT I actually like how this imagery was taken in the summer time, it gives you a better idea of the terrain - cliffs, bowls, chutes etc. The mammoth one is so bright and 'glarey' from the snow it's kind of hard to differ the topography.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Fuuuck Mammoth looks complicated to navigate...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

onthefence said:


> Fuuuck Mammoth looks complicated to navigate...


I've heard the exact opposite. Real easy mountain to navigate.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Yeah if you go to almost any resort on Google Maps and zoom in it will have this layout.
> 
> Pretty cool feature.
> 
> Here is Snowbird/Alta, UT I actually like how this imagery was taken in the summer time, it gives you a better idea of the terrain - cliffs, bowls, chutes etc. The mammoth one is so bright and 'glarey' from the snow it's kind of hard to differ the topography.


I followed the link you posted , does snowbird really have this much snow in the summer? 

You have to zoom to far in on google to make it useful especially on a phone.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> I've heard the exact opposite. Real easy mountain to navigate.


It is not that bad if you rotate the map and make the top of the Sierra the top and Canyon and Eagle lodge the bottom , it makes more sense. Chair 14 is known as the back side of the mountain. They have a phone booth there if you get stuck there. 

People have gotten lost but it is their own fault. It is like a big M , you need to zig zag to get from the lowest lodge to the highest main lodge . Take a trip if you are from so cal , you won't regret it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

edlo said:


> It is not that bad if you rotate the map and make the top of the Sierra the top and Canyon and Eagle lodge the bottom , it makes more sense. Chair 14 is known as the back side of the mountain. They have a phone booth there if you get stuck there.
> 
> People have gotten lost but it is their own fault. It is like a big M , you need to zig zag to get from the lowest lodge to the highest main lodge . Take a trip if you are from so cal , you won't regret it.


Oh trust me. I've had tickets the past two years but my schedule sucked. I'm now self-employed and plan to hit it probably twice this year.

My buddies love Mammoth, even after Breck, all Tahoe resorts, etc. They say it's pretty easy to zig zag up and down across the mountain.


----------



## wildshoetwt (Feb 14, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Oh trust me. I've had tickets the past two years but my schedule sucked. I'm now self-employed and plan to hit it probably twice this year.
> 
> My buddies love Mammoth, even after Breck, all Tahoe resorts, etc. They say it's pretty easy to zig zag up and down across the mountain.


the best part about mammoth is that it's a huge departure from what i grew up with on the east coast, which is mainly supercilious skiers, stuffy, quiet lodges where you'll get looked at like a derelict for ordering more than 1 alcoholic beverage at a time that isn't made with gin or isn't a sam adams. 

mammoth is basically stoners, people looking to have a good time, the skiers are incredibly chill, the lodges are great, the quality of food and alcohol is great, the trails are great and about a notch more difficult than what they are rated, and you can literally take the same chairlift all day and never take the same path to the bottom and still have a good time. learning the mountain and exploring it is amazing. if you don't really look at a map and just sort of explore you will really be amazed when you run into outpost 14 in the seeming middle of nowhere, or mccoys station. 

i won't lie, the prices are crazy but as far as home mountains, i'm proud to call mammoth my home mountain even though its 3 hours farther than bear. it's just a great place to take weekend vacations.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Oh trust me. I've had tickets the past two years but my schedule sucked. I'm now self-employed and plan to hit it probably twice this year.
> 
> My buddies love Mammoth, even after Breck, all Tahoe resorts, etc. They say it's pretty easy to zig zag up and down across the mountain.


I'm not saying it is hard but more to describe the mountain and layout, the map just doesn't do Mammoth justice.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

edlo said:


> I followed the link you posted , does snowbird really have this much snow in the summer?
> 
> You have to zoom to far in on google to make it useful especially on a phone. Where did you get this map?


Snowbird is no Mt. Hood where you can ride year round, there are no glacial features left in the Wasatch anymore.

But Snowbird stays open till July 4th when we have an average or above snowfall year - Obviously last season with only 400" of snowfall for the season they quite weren't able to make it with that record breaking dry season. 

But what do you mean, where did I get this map? Like I said, just go to google, hit 'Maps' at the top. Type in or "fly" to pretty much any ski resort and zoom in on it - it will superimpose a trail map with labeled lifts and runs over the actual satellite image.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

The request for the map was meant for the OP. I just pm the op to see where the picture came from.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

The OP got the photo from Mick West [or google] ( Handsome Rob's Overhead Map of Mammoth Mountain Ski Area )

It was done privately not by mammoth, made with google earth.


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

Perhaps no one has noticed, but the map the OP posted is extremely valuable and huge improvement over anything on Google Maps or the official Mammoth map. Why? It has all of the names the patrollers and locals use for the unofficial stuff. It's really hard to find maps like this for resorts, and I read the thread on the Mammoth forums where this guy originally posted the map. He put a lot of work into this, so I just wanted to make sure everyone here appreciates what's really there. To me, that map is invaluable.


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh, and to give you an idea how valuable this kind of info is to some, Powdershots Photography at Snowbird sells a poster of the patrol map for Snowbird for $30. It has hundreds of area/trail/traverse/gate names that are not on the official trail map (yes, I bought it).

What makes this Mammoth one amazing is that the guy made countless revisions while taking advice from people in the forums as to what each area is called. It's basically an encyclopedia of knowledge about Mammoth, pulled from the minds of people who have been skiing/riding there for years, even decades.


----------

